# S700 Loss Of All 12v



## Maloo (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm having a problem with the 12v system on my 1992 Hymer S700. 

The problem arose when I lost power to two of the lights on the kitchen side, the truma blower and also the front fans in the cab. I found out where the habitation fuses are which is just below the 12v cut off lever. I found that two of the fuses had blown. There are seven torpedo type fuses here so as a precaution I replaced all of them and now I have no power to any of the 12v system.

The control panel only reads the voltage to the truck battery and nothing else. Strangely enough the fridge still works okay when the engine is running, but that's all I have at the moment.. no lights, water pump or fans.

I have two 80w solar panels installed and three leisure batteries, just been out to check the voltage of the leisure batteries and they seem good at 13.3v

Are there any other fuses that I may be missing? all help greatly appreciated


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try checking the main earth strap from the engine to the chassis.


----------



## Maloo (Mar 26, 2012)

Cheers for that, checked the main earth strap and it seems fine. Now here's the odd thing...

Checked the 12v lights etc this morning and everything worked fine, so it seems I'm only getting power during daylight and at night it's dead. Could it be an issue with the solar regulator?


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

Got all the wiring diagrams for our S700 or collect them (we're in Suffolk too) if you want a copy. 

Though you'd have to join up to PM me!

Cheers


----------



## Maloo (Mar 26, 2012)

Many thanks cbrookson, I seem to have rectified the problem after changing all the habitation fuses again.

I managed to find two wiring diagrams with a little help from google


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*S700 ???*

solar power !

my friend had this same problem last year , wullie in scotland .

i have the s700 92 too. you need to take off all the cable,s wire brush them , and the lead connections that connect after , and put plenty of VASELINE GEL , like for babies . also you have another fuse box on the other side just under the dash about 4 inch,s down direct from your glove box , you have to pull this off as it is flush fitted , in their you have all the van side of things electrical but it also give,s power from here to your camper side of things the fuse box underneath your red knob that turns on off your camper utilities .

if you need any help further down the line , shout . sorry i missed your call in here the forum . 
denton.


----------

